# When picking up a new puppy that's a long distance away...?



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

For my first dog I drove 3 hours, and spoke to them on the phone several times before hand. When I got there I knew he was the one but I stayed a while and talked to them to maje sure they were comfortable. I think it is strange they want you to have an interview since it is such a distance. What about Skype? They could always meet you that way and save the trip!


----------



## Boondox (Sep 6, 2010)

It's not at all uncommon and many reputable breeders insist on the practice. I can honestly say that the 4 hour (one way) trips we made for Tuppence and Barley, the 6 hour (one way) for Tadcaster, and the 8 hour (one way) for Kazoo were all worth it. In each case the experienced breeder watched us interact with the pups and was able to match our personality to the pup's. It's partly a "Are they good people?" check, but more a "Is this the right pup for them?" sort of thing.

Pete


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

They want to know you, that is why they insist to meet you. They want to make sure they will be placing the puppy with the right families, a great sign that they DO care big time and 3.5 hours is really not so far  
It's a lot less than traveling to most dog shows  

I traveled a lot more to get Emma, and as much as I wished to visit and interact with the breeder and the dogs before getting her, I couldn't because of the distance. But her breeder and I had already establishes a relationship of trust.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Many breeders insist on meeting you before they commit to allowing you one of there pups. Some will even require a home visit at the prospective buyer's house to be sure of where the pup is going is what they say it is.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

My breeders have not requested that but I am FURTHER away. Quinn was a 14 hour drive to pick her up, and Baby Hootie is more like 8-9 hour drive. My back up breeder if Baby Hootie didn't work out, is in British Columbia... yeah that would be a trip. 

I did/do talk to my breeders a lot via phone and email. I ask a lot of questions. So far I have not driven them crazy. LOL


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I think it is a good sign about the breeder. Freeze some water in tupperware, so you can carry it in the car without spilling, and put a cheap clear shower curtain under the pup's travel crate for the next month or so. 



Boondox said:


> It's not at all uncommon and many reputable breeders insist on the practice. I can honestly say that the 4 hour (one way) trips we made for Tuppence and Barley, the 6 hour (one way) for Tadcaster, and the 8 hour (one way) for Kazoo were all worth it. In each case the experienced breeder watched us interact with the pups and was able to match our personality to the pup's. It's partly a "Are they good people?" check, but more a "Is this the right pup for them?" sort of thing.
> 
> Pete


Pete, your goldens have awesome names- so original and appealing.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tonka*

We drove 7 hours to get our Tonka!


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

We drove 5.5 hours to get Dakota. I put her in a small crate for the ride home and we stopped a few times to let her out and for all of us to stretch our legs.


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

We drove about 2 hrs for Marty. I sat in the back seat with him on my lap, lots of towels and a litter box lined with paper which I put him in several times. He didn't potty, but was a little bothered at first by the ride, but ended up sleeping in my arms.


----------



## pvsmiths (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi All - Thanks for your replies. I just want to make sure I'm understanding correctly: It is common to travel a long distance *to get aquatinted* with the breeder and puppy before actually making the trip to pick up the puppy to take home? In other words, two trips? Thanks again - and sorry, I'm new to this.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Just make sure you are careful where you stop--if you stop--on the return trip with puppy. I avoided rest stops like the plague because you never know what might be sitting there for a young pup to pick up.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Honestly, it does not really matter how long the drive is. You are adding someone new to your family and they will be well worth the drive..


----------



## Momx3 (Aug 18, 2010)

I think it is common for people to make the drive twice. Our breeder didn't insist on meeting us, but we had talked on the phone several times and I think she was confident we were a good family ready for the responsibilities of a puppy. We did make the trip twice (2 1/2 hours with all three of our kids) so we could meet the puppies before we were ready to bring one home. We thought we would pick which one we wanted the first trip when the puppies were 5 1/2 weeks old but it was way too hard! My DH was a little annoyed that we made such a long trip "for nothing", but I think it was nice and it gave me more confidence that we had picked a good breeder after visiting with her and her dogs.

Oh - and we planed to put her in a crate on the drive home, but even the breeder suggested we hold her! She said the puppy would be a little nervous and she would be much more comfortable in my kids laps - she was!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I would say go take the trip, it will give you the opportunity not only to see the litter but to check out whether the breeder is someone you would want to buy a puppy from. I won't sell a puppy until I've met the potential purchasers, I maintain the right to refuse to sell, whether they've visited or not.

It's not like buying a pair of shoes or coat from the store, although I acknowledge a lot of puppies are purchased this way.

Visiting is all part of the experience, and I'm sure it'll be worth the trip!! Good luck.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

We drove to our breeder (who is 5 hours away) 3 separate times. First to meet them and Jack's dam, then to meet the litter at 6 weeks old and then to pick him up at 9 weeks old. I think it's important to meet the breeder in person before deciding to get a puppy from them. And they should want to meet you too.


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

We also made the trip three times. First we visited to meet our breeder and see how her dogs were raised. The puppies were born right before our visit but we didn't see them at that time as they were too young. When the puppies were 5 weeks old, we drove up in the morning visited the puppies for an hour or two, then drove home that afternoon, chattering about how we couldn't wait to bring ours home. Finally we drove up again on puppy pick-up day. I wouldn't eliminate even one of those trips if I were to do it again. The first trip was necessity in my mind and I wouldn't have missed the puppy visit. 
The trip home with the puppy was no problem at all. He wasn't fed breakfast the morning we were leaving for home but we fed him little kernels of kibble occasionally on the ride home. Our backseat was covered with layers of blankets and a piddle pad or two and he rode on the seat with me very happily. We stopped from time to time in a clean area where it was unlikely that many other dogs had been lately. There were no accidents or car sickness - just a lot of fun bringing home our new family member. Make the trip, you won't regret it!


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

I agree it's good of the breeder to want to meet you first. They are just looking out for the puppies. Our breeder hasn't required it, but she is open to visitors. She is about 2.5 hours away from us. We are getting our girl in 5 days, and haven't visited first. But we were going to until we found out the litter we originally wanted wasn't going to happen since mama wasn't pregnant. We're going with another litter that was born in July and only have 2 left of the litter. If we were going with this litter originally, we would have wanted to go visit, and see all the puppies and get a feel for their personalities and pick one. So that would have resulted in a double trip there.

BUT, if you can't make the trip to meet her, i'm sure you can find other reputable breeders that don't require a meeting first. I think you should do it though. I think you'll be glad you did.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

pvsmiths said:


> Hi All - Thanks for your replies. I just want to make sure I'm understanding correctly: It is common to travel a long distance *to get aquatinted* with the breeder and puppy before actually making the trip to pick up the puppy to take home? In other words, two trips? Thanks again - and sorry, I'm new to this.


It's definitely common among great breeders (less so among breeders that are less good). They want to meet you, learn about the lifestyle the pup will have, judge whether your home is appropriate for their dog, and figure out which puppy is the best match for your particular situation. If a breeder didn't care about the preliminary meeting, I would be less confident that the breeder is truly excellent.

If the drive is a hardship, the breeder may make an exception by talking to you on the phone a few times, but if the breeder insists on it, I'd take it as a sign of commitment to the dogs, and I'd be really happy as a buyer. From my perspective, I want to evaluate a breeder and the litter before I make a financial commitment, so I don't want our first personal contact to be the day I pick up a puppy I've already put a deposit on. I also like to evaluate the whole litter myself and see if the breeder and I are in agreement as to which puppy is right for me (we've agreed every time!).

Also, this meeting allows you to evaluate the breeder's facility and practices, which is really, really important. When the breeder does everything right, you have the best possible chance at a healthy, even-tempered, long-lived dog.


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

I must be crazy! I'm currently in touch with two separate breeders and will actually FLY to meet both. I'm in California and one of the breeders is in Colorado and the other is in New Hampshire. I think not only should they want to meet you - you should want to meet them too. Granted, I have a lot of frequent flier miles and these trips will be basically free - but it's just as important for me to meet them. They can look wonderful on paper and on the phone, but until you meet them directly and see how they raise their dogs, I think it's just too many variables. You're not only choosing a dog that will hopefully be with you for many years to come, you're also looking to connect with a breeder that will provide lifelong support and assistance for you and your new puppy. Building a long term relationship with a reputable breeder is key for me and I'd like to know them in person. I don't want a situation where I just fork over a lot of money for a pedigree puppy and then never see or speak with the breeder again.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

pvsmiths said:


> Hopefully, we will be picking up our new puppy which is about 3.5 hours away. The breeder wants us to visit before officially picking us as the puppy's new parents. That extra trip is tough for us. Is it customary to have an "interview" type get-together before buying a pup? Also, assuming we get a pup, how should we travel with her? Should we keep her in a lap or a carrier? Big or small? Have read lots of different ways, what is normal? THANKS!


I don't see it as out of the ordinary, but I think nothing of driving 3 hours just to go training. 

If you get a pup, it's easiest to put the pup in a small vari-kennel while riding in the vehicle. (It's safer and easier to clean up if the pup gets car sick.)


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

We had to meet several times, including so the breeder could see how we interacted with her own teenage dog and with the puppies once they were born.

We drove 2 hrs for Cosmo.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Its funny cause I dont consider 3.5 hours a long distance to pick up a puppy at all.... Of the pups that we got from other breeders we drove 26 hours one way to pick up a pup in MN, and 7 hours to Ontario.... Of my own puppy people many of them came to my house multiple times and were driving between 4 and 5 hours each way each time they came to visit.... so for me 3.5 hours is nothin..... 

I do think that it is common and important to visit multiple times before picking up your pup and honestly I probably wouldn't sell a pup to someone that didnt come at least once or twice during the time that the pups were on the ground at my house. 

Only one person got one of my pups who never visited and they lived in Montana.... far from NH and I knew them prior to them getting a puppy and let me tell ya I really checked them out good and I FLEW the puppy to them. If they had not been what i expected then me and pup would have gotten back on the plane together the next day.....


----------



## Jim Cahill (Mar 5, 2009)

we drove 7 hours oneway to meet the breeder and then another trip to the breeder to pickup Luke, best trip I ever taken and that was 4yrs ago


----------



## starcrwn (Jan 23, 2008)

*Best puppy pickup*

The most memorable 'puppy pickup' I had was the family that flew their small plane down from Northern California. I picked them up at the local small airport & then delivered them back there afterwards with the pup! The pup got to fly to his new home with his new family in the small plane!

Karen
Star Crowned Goldens


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

It is very common with reputable breeders! We just took a 3 hour drive (one way) to meet breeders that we hope to get a puppy from next spring/summer. 
We loved meeting them and they (hopefully) were happy to meet us. 

They have to get a feel for you and you should want to get to know them, see their home, their dogs, etc. All breeders have to pick the family's that their pups are going home to. 
I would imagine that once the puppies are born we will take another drive up when they are 4 week old or so just to see them!!!! I can't wait for that!!!!! 

Then the last and final trip to bring home a new baby!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

My longest trip was for Comet in 1996. From Fairfax, VA to Broadway, VA and back. Yes, the infamous Gap View Kennels (during better days) 

It was a good days work round trip, including the drive, picking and paperwork.

I got lucky with Gilmour. He was like 7 miles away


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

I didn't read all the posts in this thread so if this was mentioned please forgive me. But I could not imagine picking a puppy without meeting the parents and the breeders. One of the reasons we decided to go with the Riley was because of the personalities of her mom and dad. The other was because of the breeder.

They were 3.5 hours away and visited twice before we picked her up. And in the end we had our choice of two girls. The day we brought Riley home we stayed 2 hours playing with them to determine which one we wanted.

When we got our first golden we went to pick her up. The conditions were so bad at the "breeder" and I use that term very loosely, that we brought her home just to save her. Fortunately she lived 14 1/2 years with only minor health problems. On the other hand, Riley's breeder's house was spotless. And so was the whelping pen both times we visited. We spend a couple of hours both times we visited and the day we brought her home. To me this speaks volumes of the type of breeder we had.

Visiting gives both you and the breeder a piece of mind.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

one of my best puppy purchasers drove from Maryland 3 times! one for interview, one for 5 wk open house and again on going home day...as well as numerous phone calls/emails..we have become good friends and they keep me very infomed of their guys progress! their distance was well over 9 hrs one way! Sso when people stress over 3 hrs, I question if the home is right....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tonka*

We got our Samoyed, Tonka, when he was 8 months old. We drove 7 hrs. one way, or 14 hrs. round trip to get him in April 2010.

Well worth it!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

When is the little pup coming home? So exciting!

Some of the adopters at the shelter will drive 14 hours north to northern BC to pick up a dog that is at our North Peace shelter location! That is for a shelter dog! You know those people are in it for the long haul because they don't even know yet if they'll like the dog when they meet it.


----------



## pvsmiths (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks everyone. We got our new "Maggie" two weeks ago. Owner is thrilled with us, as our we of our new puppy. I promised to keep in touch, which I always shave with the our other dogs foster (a rescue) for 5 years and counting. Again, thanks for all your valuable input.


----------

